# City of Cairo - suburbs of Cairo - New Administrative Capital of Egypt (open thread)



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Al-Qāhirah, which means "The Vanquisher" or "The Triumphant" - locally referred to as Misr(Egypt) - the city of 1000 minarets is the capital of the Arab Republic of Egypt, with 7.5 million people from hundreds of ethnic backgrounds residing in it's inner city and a metropolitan population of around 17 million, it is the most populous, powerful and influential city in both Africa & the Middle East. Modern Cairo was founded in 648 AD as a military garrison for Arab troops after the Islamic conquest however the area which the modern city now occupies has been continously habitated for over 10,000 years and a city was first established circa 5000 years ago when a young prince by the name of Narmer (Menes) unified the Red (North) and White (South) kingdoms and became Egypt's first Pharaoh. As brilliant a politician as he was a warrior, Narmer chose the site of Memphis (south-west Cairo) as his capital. For the next 2000 years, as Egypt's borders expanded far into south/western Asia, Cairo was the most powerful and influential city on earth. A title which few if any other city in history can boast. Egypt is one of the most heavily militarized countries and Cairo is the center of the Arab world.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Cairo style









































































From the Citadel










Gorillas in the mist










These city walls...










Pollution is beautiful




























Mohammad Ali Mosque


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

But I have a plane to catch...


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Golden stones in the sand

























































































































































































































This is downtown at 1:30 am on a tuesday, if New York is the city that never sleeps, what is Cairo? Insomniac


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

A strange yellow haze signals the incoming sandstorm...


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*A glimpse of Heliopolis*





































Some slightly..... newer pyramids. This is the outside of the mall pictured below.



















City Stars probably the biggest mall in the middle east - I'm not sure if Mall of Emirates has more stores...




























Intercontinental Heliopolis - part of City Stars










Former residence of Baron Empain










Baghdad street


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

And some from around my neighbourhood in the heart of Downtown Cairo - Midan Talaat Harb - formerly Soloman Pasha.










Yes no horns please this city is loud enough as it is.























































Metro


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

post reserved6


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Awesome pics ...... Cairo is full of endless charm - I love it dearly , May revisit someday !*

A visit to Cairo tower could also be consider a Must. With his 187 meters, gives you an amazing opportunity to have such amazing views! During very lightly days, you could have the possibility to see until Giza Pyramids!!! The entry tickets includes also a free drink in the rotating bar...amazing!! The entry fees is 50 L.E. Really ?


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

I am crazy about Cairo, still I must admit this is a kind of an idealized view of it, a Cairo for residents of Zamalek and Midan al-Misaha. 

How beat up Cairo is can at the same time be quite depressing and a source of its charm. It's nice though to see the other kind of charm it holds. Those Montparnasse-like buildings, for example, are gorgeous. 

.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

You're absolutely right Yuval, but it is Cairo nonetheless.

Street life pics will come at at later date, don't worry, I'll show all sides of this city, good and bad


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Kinda cool!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful and diverse city!
Superb shots, did you take them all?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Most but not all.


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Amazing ! I wanna visit !
is it safe for israelis?


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i really really like it! it looks so interesting with thousands of details in every pic....after having seen these photographs i´m even more looking forward to visiting this place in about 4 weeks  could anyone reccomend some cheap opportunities to stay there? thank you !


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

WOWWWWW! 

The Nile is just stunning!

Great pictures Cartel - I'll be back for more.

I must say Cairo and Christchurch - you couldn't to places so worlds apart, yet you fit snuggly into both :banana: :banana: 

Thank :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

These are lovely pics of the modern city, and bits of the colonial one too. But youre portraying only one facet of the place.

Can you post some pics of Islamic Cairo (and citadel complex)? Its the greatest medieval city in the world (vying it out with Fez in Morocco), and that many people dont know anything about despite its UNESCO World Heritage Site status, and many tourists are put off by the name alone (!!stupid )

Also Also any pics of Coptic Cairo (the Christian quarter), and the City of the Dead - the worlds most beautiful 'shantytown'. Then there are the green and affluent suburbs, with its colonial and postmodern villas.

-Theres so much to Cairo its unbelievable.

Heres an interesting point, despite a population of 17 million the city has one of the worlds lowest crime rates anywhere on the planet. In fact the poorest part of the city, Islamic Cairo, also has the lowest levels, in part due to the fact there are so many witnesses to any given crime in such a crowded area, and of course to upbringing. It goes far to show the value of community on a people, not money...


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

maayan said:


> Amazing ! I wanna visit !
> is it safe for israelis?


I would say it is, for two reason: one is that we are Israelis, the other - that they are egyptians.

1. We are Israelis - We have sharp senses, we have to take care after our personal security also here at home, so we are street-smart. We are strongly aware when a line is crossed, we know the Middle East politics well, we can tell friend from foe. It is often better to pretend you come from a different background and avoid talk about politics. Fortunatily there is so much more to talk about - namely, Cairo!

2. They are Egyptians - there is no way to describe how welcoming and sweet Egyptian culture is. I very often regretted pretending to be French or Macedonian, when I realized the people I met would have excepted me just as I was (many knew that I was Israeli and did). My experiences of hospitality and friendship in Egypt can sustain sevral threads. Egyptians take care of you and Cairo people - living in an anyway diverse city that recognizes itself as the heart of the region, should find it especially natural to do so.

I met a guy named Muhammad Osama in Cairo who showed me and a friend around town for a few days just out of sheer joy and friendship. I just met him on the street and started talking to him because he was carrying a guitar case. He learned that we were Israelis and was completely easy with that.

On our last night in town him and his friends took us to sail a Falookah on the nile. One of the friends said that he met Israelis before, in the Sinai. I asked him what kind of people they were. 

He said "What do you mean? They were just normal people, you know, like you and I."

Which is when the asimon fell, if you will... 

.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> These are lovely pics of the modern city, and bits of the colonial one too. But youre portraying only one facet of the place.
> 
> Can you post some pics of Islamic Cairo (and citadel complex)? Its the greatest medieval city in the world (vying it out with Fez in Morocco), and that many people dont know anything about despite its UNESCO World Heritage Site status, and many tourists are put off by the name alone (!!stupid )
> 
> ...


Sorry but you can't trust crime rate statistics in such a poor country like Egypt. Cairo having one of the lowest crime rates anywhere on the planet is simply laughable to say the least.


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Cheers, Cartel. I think it's hard to compare Tel-Aviv with its population of 3.5 millions to a megalopolis like cairo. In actual scientific terms, Cairo is "greater" than any other city in the Middle East and Africa (including Istanbul, pop. 15 million). Being the densest city on earth, it is perhaps the most overwhelming to the senses, so for city lovers like us at SSC, its may be very well be the greatest.

Having said that I think that Cairo lacks in two fields - one is liberalism and freedom of speech, it takes an effort to get your hands on a newspaper that gives dependable information. The other is the culinary arts. Being squeezed between the Levant, with its rich use of diverse vegetables and herbs, North Africa with its hearty casserole dishs (Lybian food is amazing) and Bedouin Arabia with its smart use of lamb it pales a bit.

I would expect a city so huge to offer more magic to the tongue than what I experienced there. If anyone knows of good Egyptian dished (I'm not a fan of Muluchia or Kousheri) and good Cairo restaurants, pray tell! So far the best Egyptian food I had was here in Tel-Aviv, where a Jewish immigrant from Alexandria offers richly spiced stuffed vegetables, I don't even know whether that's authentic.

.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

There have been lots of sociological, architectural, psychological - you name it- studies on the low crime rates in Cairo. Some say its the fact the city is so crowded, and the crimes that are reported almost always have witnesses that come forward, that makes it one of the biggest deterrants. Others also point to the religious morality, especially in the poorer parts of the city, and the community upbringing of even the street children.

Plans for a new urban park, a veritable green oasis in the city has been met with concern by foreign sociologists who predict that crime may rise on the periphery. Making a vast relatively empty space (by Cairene standards) in the city, and uprooting the local communities and the fabric of the cityscape may do more harm than good. Only in Cairo would this problem arise froma new park methinks... crime really is that low.


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

So many places to visit! Need lots of days there.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Your girlfriend Cartel? Looks stunning.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice pictures, i like to see Cairo but my favorite city is Istanbul.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Yuval - yes you are right on the two things there. Personally I think that Cairo lacks on more than just 2 fields, but anyway. Good food IS pretty hard to come by, for the average person, and yes it is suprising being surrounded by countries with excellent dishes. Most of the upper class hotels do it well - as you should expect - I actually quite like the street food, but I think you best chance of tasting true Egyptian cuisine is to be invited in to a locals home and eat with their family.

Freedom of speech? well it's certinally not as bad as China, but I see what you mean and I think, the main reason for this is the political situation. Firstly I will say that things are getting better, or at least I am told so. Oficially Egypt is a democracy, in reality it's borderline dictatorship. Up untill recently they only held single candidate elections, being that you either Voted for Mubarak - or you didn't vote at all. 2005 saw the first multi candidate election in over 50 years, but, new restrictions about who was allowed to run for presidency were brought in, particulary applying to any real contender thus effectively ruling out any real competition. Torture is still common practice, and from what I have heard Egypts prisons are some of the worst. It's not exactly unheard of to be locked up on some bogus charge, so you do have to watch what you say.

spliff fairy - very true. I think I know the site you are talking about too, personally I think these foreign sociologists don't actually know what they are talking about, they just like to think they do. Cairo city already has many large green areas and they aren't exactly breeding grounds for crime. I don't think how crowded it is has too much to do with it, I used to think that about Hong Kong - which is denser than Cairo - untill I learned of what goes on in the HK underworld. I felt really safe there, but basically, if someone has a mark on their head, they're going to get killed, regardless of people being around or not. Besides in a city like Cairo, it's not exactly hard to keep your head down and lay low.

kenney in blue - Yes, she is pretty nice. Actually I consider myself pretty lucky, being a non muslim in Egypt it is very hard to find a nice Egyptian girl.

Gordion - ahh good old Anatolia, yes Istanbul looks nice, but I've never been, nor seen any in depth pictures of the city.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Cartel said:


> post reserved4


Dear Cartel , when will the post reserved4, 5, 6,be filled ?  nevertheless nice thread !


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Great pictures. Can't wait to get back to Cairo.

And yes, Cairo does have an incredibly low crime rate. I was there for 6 months and never had a problem and none of my friends did either. Meanwhile, my friends in Rome, Madrid, Quito, etc all had something stolen.


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Cartel said:


> Yuval - yes you are right on the two things there. Personally I think that Cairo lacks on more than just 2 fields, but anyway. Good food IS pretty hard to come by, for the average person, and yes it is suprising being surrounded by countries with excellent dishes. Most of the upper class hotels do it well - as you should expect - I actually quite like the street food, but I think you best chance of tasting true Egyptian cuisine is to be invited in to a locals home and eat with their family.


I have in fact been that lucky. A cab driver in Marsa Matruch spontaneously invited me and my friend over to spend the whole evening with his lovely family. What we were served was similar to what I got at Cairo restaurants such as Tabe'i. I was deeply greatful but not stunned. Oh well.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

cmoonflyer said:


> Dear Cartel , when will the post reserved4, 5, 6,be filled ?  nevertheless nice thread !


have a look on the weekend, there may be something there then, no promises, I'm a very busy man, I have stones to sell, fat to chew and many different men to see about many different dogs.

thanks for coming back.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

The desert heat must have got to your head, mate. If Cairo's the greatest city in the world, I'm Donald Trump. Silly thread title..It shows great hubris to proclaim such a superlative title. Who else do you see espousing such idiotic and subjective viewpoints on this forum - where are the Paris, NY, London is the greatest? Nowhere, as most people won't stoop that low. 
Why did you have to resort to such immature crap?

I bet you just stuck that on there to annoy people...you have shown your true colours. I expected more from a Kiwi, but sadly i'm mistaken.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Heliobatis Radians said:


> Not the best in the world,not even in the Middle East.The best in the Middle East goes to Tel Aviv!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

btw great pics Carter...I visited Cairo also


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Yuval said:


> Cheers, Cartel. I think it's hard to compare Tel-Aviv with its population of* 3.5* millions
> 
> .


huh?


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow what a conjested city.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

aquablue said:


> The desert heat must have got to your head, mate. If Cairo's the greatest city in the world, I'm Donald Trump. Silly thread title..It shows great hubris to proclaim such a superlative title. Who else do you see espousing such idiotic and subjective viewpoints on this forum - where are the Paris, NY, London is the greatest? Nowhere, as most people won't stoop that low.
> Why did you have to resort to such immature crap?
> 
> I bet you just stuck that on there to annoy people...you have shown your true colours. I expected more from a Kiwi, but sadly i'm mistaken.


:lol:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> huh?


It's not cartel who made this comparison but somebody else earlier on in the thread. 

If what made you go "huh" was the population figure, I'll let you know that this is as far as i'm concerned the only credible population figure for Gush Dan. The figure people sometimes give of 600,000 or so is meaningless. If Tel-Aviv's municipal borders happened to be drawn around Ramat gan it would have doubled instantly.

.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

for some reason, i'm madly in love with this picture:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

"Good policing and a strong religious and social conciense makes for a safe place. I believe cities the world over could learn from a Cairene model."

When I was in Cairo I got harrassed a lot which made me feel quite unsafe. And actually it surprised me because the city has such a religious feel to it. It was also a problem in Alexandria/


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks at small St. Petersburg in the south


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

GERR_LIND said:


> Looks at small St. Petersburg in the south


What? Я не понимаю


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Cartel said:


> have a look on the weekend, there may be something there then, no promises, I'm a very busy man, I have stones to sell, fat to chew and many different men to see about many different dogs.
> 
> thanks for coming back.


By the end of _this_ weekend, there will be plenty more pics


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Very nice pics and also a very interesting thread!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

20 new pics in post #6, Heliopolis. Islamic and Coptic areas to come soon.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thread restored*

Finally got the thread back up and running. I have updated many of the pics on page #1 and also added many new ones so those who have seen this thread before still may want to have another look.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*One of my first ever attemps of a pano...*


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Like Cartel's Cairo pano pic and here is another three pics around Great Pyramids >>>


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Cairo is so damn beautifull with her buildings and history, i have to visit this city!


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

I ABSOLUTLY LOVE AL KAHERA
it is our future nations capital ( united arab world )
it has much much much more potential .


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

maayan said:


> Great shots!


Cheerz.



metal gear said:


> I ABSOLUTLY LOVE AL KAHERA
> it is our future nations capital ( united arab world )
> it has much much much more potential .


:lol: That's a very interesting comment you made..... am I missing something???

And yes it has huge potential, there are large amounts of foriegn investment in Egypt right now - from Dubai alone the figure is over $12 billion USD - mostly centered around Cairo. (one project in Hurghada alone is worth $5 billion USD) But not the kind of projects we like to see ie. skyscrapers along the nile, they are more city within a city type projects like Smart Village and the residential project worth $4 billion USD 'Cairo Heights.'


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

this city should look so much better than its current status. I guess when people neglect and do not take care of their city, this will be the result. I wouldnt consider this city to be one of the greatest cities in the world


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

Cartel said:


> Cheerz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS THE DREAM OF MILLIONS AND THE NATURAL THING OUR FAMILY SHOULD BE UNITED, HELL KORIA SHOULD BE UNITED
i read that ajordanian will be investing 3billion$ there but not in cairo though


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

Nainawaaz said:


> this city should look so much better than its current status. I guess when people neglect and do not take care of their city, this will be the result. I wouldnt consider this city to be one of the greatest cities in the world


what do u know?
who is sucking the wealth of everybody?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Cartel said:


>


What an awesome Pano Cartel. Very good job 

Also the panos from CmoonFlyer are so nice too


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

metal gear said:


> what do u know?
> who is sucking the wealth of everybody?


The Zionists and America of course.:nuts:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

All i can see is "bandwith limit exceeded' on the first page 

whoever created this thread, you need to distribute you pics on more than one web hosting site.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

^^ *Yeah that's no fun. Is it like that for everybody??? I can see all the pics perfectly? Sorry but to be perfectly honest - people not 
being able to view this thread is the last of my concerns right now - I have serious issues that must be dealt with*


----------



## Marcio4Ever (Sep 27, 2005)

I adore History, because this i'm fascinated for Egypt.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Islamic Cairo

*Part 2*​
To show a dirrerent area of the city. 40 _more_{41-80} pics of Al Azhar, Khan al Khalili & Saladin's Citadel taken over the last 18 months...






















































































































Lol she's just as sifty as he is


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

HDRI


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

wwwoowoooww....im sure that i wanna be there ...amazing


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Cairo is a very busy city!


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Interesting mix of architecture. It could benefit from a bit of a cleanup though !


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, I agree.. still an interesting city, not to mention huge.


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

i just got back from cairo and it's every bit as awesome as these photos. for what it's worth, here are a few of my shots from around town as well:























































i've never seen so many satellite dishes in my life






















the streets aren't really this bad, this one's being dug up and paved:











i love cairo taxis 
120km/h through downtown, no seatbelt, floor about to fall out of the car


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

great pics.. kay:


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I've spent some time in Cairo in search of its plentiful history, 
and I've seen most the places on this thread, even the more obscure, and yes it is incredible. The citadel complex is just extraordinary. (yeah, and the pyramids)

But there are many areas devoid of such places, where most people live, and they do seem intimidating, ready to gobble you up. I'm sure that's an exaggeration, but it is the feeling I got. 

And as for safety, it is a huge, quite poor city- you have to be cautious.
Crime is low, but I wouldn't necessarily attribute this safety to the police, it's seems as if they're the second biggest employer in the country! I'm not sure you could rely on them, most are armed, but I only saw clips in half of their guns. 
Kinda describes their attitude. hno:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey cool pics south! 



PresidentBjork said:


> Crime is low, but I wouldn't necessarily attribute this safety to the police, it's seems as if they're the *second biggest employer in the country!*


That sounds about right. I'm not you should expect something different from a *military dictatorship.*





PresidentBjork said:


> I'm not sure you could rely on them, most are armed, but I only saw clips in half of their guns. :



Unlikely


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

Yuval said:


> Thank you, nice to come across such appreciation. My own personal favorite city in the region is Istanbul, but then, I am not allowed to travel to some very fine cities such as Beirut, Dubai, Oran, etc.
> 
> I do understand Cartel's use of the superlative. When you are in any city that takes your breath away, it IS the greatest city in the world at that moment. Cairo is amazing, really amazing. Any attempt at scietnifically degreatestifying it will fail. No one has a way to prove that it isn't or isn't the greatest. So let's embrace it as that.
> 
> ...


youre welcome in casablanca:cheers:


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

wow


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a bad look city, it has some amazing history though. It is really a place I would like to visit.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What a beautiful city. I'd love to visit.


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

The photos are all wonderful, and I absolutely adore Cairo.

But I must say it, I must say it!--I love Alexandria _more_...

Alexandria is one of my favourite places to visit.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning city!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Adams3 said:


> Sorry but you can't trust crime rate statistics in such a poor country like Egypt. Cairo having one of the lowest crime rates anywhere on the planet is simply laughable to say the least.


:bash: Really?? How about going to www.wikitravel.org nd reading about crime in Cairo???

You know what ill quote it form the webpage:



> You can walk around the main streets anytime you feel like roaming. It's fairly safe and you will always find lots of people around smiling and offering to help. Women alone can expect to be the target of an excessive amount of catcalling, but it rarely, if ever, goes beyond that. You should bear in mind that around the more touristy locations there is an abundance of 'helpful' people, but be careful who you go with and under no circumstance let anyone push or guide you anywhere you don't want to go! If you get lost look for the security and Police Officers, many speak a little English, and most know their local area very well, as well as the tourist spots.


Still don't believe me here's the linK:

http://wikitravel.org/en/Cairo

And next time , please don't come to conclsions before you know what you are saying!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Cairo is GREAT! Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

awesome pics! cairo is an very impressive city....but the greatest in the world.....not for me 

btw....i never want to drive in one of these taxis


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> In army -greek army- i had a friend who was born in Cairo (half Egyptian - half Greek). From his words about Cairo (in few details)= one of the greatest cities of the region and beyond that.....


great city!!....i bet the food is just as good


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Would love to go. I wish the religion wasn't so in your face though. If Africa was a continent of atheists it would be more comfortable for people like myself. Religious differences create turmoil. I do not believe in organized religon but love the culture of Africa and the Middle East.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

^^well that's kind of a dilemma, religion is part of the culture specially in those parts of the world, if Egypt(or any country for that matter) was an atheist country it would probably be more confortable for us atheist, but it just wouldn't be Egypt

you don't go camping in a hotel room.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Mmmm looks like a nice city to visit sometime, the tittle looks way to inaccurate to me lol. :nuts:


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Would love to go. I wish the religion wasn't so in your face though. If Africa was a continent of atheists it would be more comfortable for people like myself. Religious differences create turmoil. I do not believe in organized religon but love the culture of Africa and the Middle East.


i didn't find any religion to be in my face in Cairo. it's another megacity with people all just making their way through the day, going about their business etc. i think you're more likely to find in-your-face religion in a small town than a big city, no matter which country you're in.

and yeah, the food is awesome, cheap and delicious. 
except for the roast pigeon... i could have given that a big miss.


----------



## Captain Kimo (Jul 23, 2008)

Cairo is a beautiful city, but its too crowded and polluted for me to live in.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

egypt and cairo have great potential but they are being ruled by a guy who reminds me of irans shah!coruppted stealing all the money while people have no food!
it reminds me like tehran 1979!while the countr has huge potential the average tehrani was very poor and residing in slums--while the king was holding festivals!
in a country lie egypt there should not be slums like these


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=43f_1208291584
qaere has somehow to controll their population growth!!
or it will soon looks like bangladesh


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

and dont get me wrong i wish the best for egyptians and really like mesr! nice country friendly people and i was wondering how they tzreat iranians!i thought they hate iranians but every market i was going they say me "ahmadinejad good""nasrallah good""


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats what i call IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe it has one of the most important histories but it's so dirty and ugly!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> great city!!....i bet the food is just as good


Probably yes...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Every great city in this world has its rich and its poor in great abundance. Cities are sociological laboratories. Like great paintings there is ghostly undercoat and a vivid overcoat. My favorite cities are those in which the people make the difference and not the government.

Very few cities are without their poorer quarters. In the US, Boston is the only city that seems to lack large ghettoes. In Europe, Stockholm seems this way too.

Forgive me for my last statement if it sounded ignorant. People should be free to choose whatever faith they want but the way they dress should not be a legal stipulation. If women in Iran don't want to wear veils then they should not be penalized for such a fashion option.
Keep the church in the church or the mosque in the mosque.


----------



## Captain Kimo (Jul 23, 2008)

Cartel said:


>


 I know the third guy from the right ..


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

greastest city ?? no not really but still it is a very nice city with beautiful culture and history


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Probably yes...


o i didnt mean to quote you lol...i guess my comp messed up


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Adams3 said:


> Sorry but you can't trust crime rate statistics in such a poor country like Egypt. Cairo having one of the lowest crime rates anywhere on the planet is simply laughable to say the least.


In fact, Cairo is considered one of the most dangerous cities in the world. The poverty rate is 80% (ILO) and tens of thousands of sabbalin are living in the Garbage City (you may google it, I won't post any pics here to spoil the thread), Cairo has the highest slum-ratio of ALL megacities.
It may be a great city for sure but "Mother of Earth" is kinda weak and ill and needs a lot of medicine to bring at least a minimum of quality of life to the inhabitants!
To say it is one of the greatest or THE greatest city, sorry is hilarious and simply a wrong statement! Ever since it doesn't offer anything other cities on Earth do not have to offer also and lacks many many things: Like real democracy (e.g. being gay can mean 15 years of jail!)...
It is: THE centre of Islamic Sciences, the biggest city in the Islamic world (but being overtaken by Karachi and Jakarta), the second biggest city in Africa (behind Lagos) and home to some of the most historic treasures of the World. That's it! :cheers:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^As someone who has lived in Cairo for some time now I can tell you that it is by far one of the safest cities in the world in terms of robbery and violent crime. For a city of 14 million or so people, that is remarkable. True it is not the greatest city in the world (whatever that means), but your argument that Cairo is one of the most dangerous cities in the world is ridiculous. Based on that remark I'm pretty sure you've never even been there before. I won't deny that the poverty and corruption are terrible in Cairo, but that does not inherently make a city dangerous for visitors or the average resident there. You can learn a lot more about a city by simply visiting than by relying solely on statistics (not always reliable or unbiased) from the internet. Do yourself that favor and hell you may actually fall in love with Cairo.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been in Cairo and all over Egypt two years ago. I remember the people being friendly and the city had some great sights. Anyway as someone looking like a western tourist you can't move freely in the city. Literally everyone is watching at you and many people try to talk to you in their language or sell you stuff.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> ^^As someone who has lived in Cairo for some time now I can tell you that it is by far one of the safest cities in the world in terms of robbery and violent crime. For a city of 14 million or so people, that is remarkable. True it is not the greatest city in the world (whatever that means), but your argument that Cairo is one of the most dangerous cities in the world is ridiculous. Based on that remark I'm pretty sure you've never even been there before. I won't deny that the poverty and corruption are terrible in Cairo, but that does not inherently make a city dangerous for visitors or the average resident there. You can learn a lot more about a city by simply visiting than by relying solely on statistics (not always reliable or unbiased) from the internet. Do yourself that favor and hell you may actually fall in love with Cairo.


I HAVE been there. And yes one told me not to run around there alone at night. It may be safe for a 14 million city but it is NOT safe as a city. I felt not only like being observed but also somewhat prosecuted. That is my subjective impression, I know. But if I don't have the same feelings in other places, it must be something about Cairo. And I cannot see how you can call a place like Cairo SAFE! :lol: Just 1 year after my visit to Cairo, there were tourists shot in Cairo. It may have less violent CRIME (that is true) but it has violence coming from other parts!
I can tell you I did NOT fall in love with Cairo. I fell in love with Egypt aas a whole but NOT with Cairo. Istanbul is same size and there I could walk around at night and I felt not even too strange there. Istanbul is a place to fall in love with, Cairo isn't!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> o i didnt mean to quote you lol...i guess my comp messed up


 no problem


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Hope to visit this city one day, its full of history but the city needs attention.


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

If I could choose between a ticket to Dubai or a ticket to Cairo, I'd choose Cairo! Looks like a really great city in the middle east. This city and Istanbul are on my to-visit list in the middle east, definitely. Great pictures!


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Skyline_FFM said:


> I HAVE been there. And yes one told me not to run around there alone at night. It may be safe for a 14 million city but it is NOT safe as a city. I felt not only like being observed but also somewhat prosecuted. That is my subjective impression, I know. But if I don't have the same feelings in other places, it must be something about Cairo. And I cannot see how you can call a place like Cairo SAFE! :lol: Just 1 year after my visit to Cairo, there were tourists shot in Cairo. It may have less violent CRIME (that is true) but it has violence coming from other parts!
> I can tell you I did NOT fall in love with Cairo. I fell in love with Egypt aas a whole but NOT with Cairo. Istanbul is same size and there I could walk around at night and I felt not even too strange there. Istanbul is a place to fall in love with, Cairo isn't!


Well I guess at the end of the day it all depends on one's personal experience, and like you said its subjective. I can for sure understand how someone could dislike Cairo. It's dusty, polluted, crowded...but for some reason I love it.:lol: And every city has its violence. I think that violence in Cairo and other parts of the Mideast, when it happens, is more extreme. For example the suicide bombings in Sharm El Sheikh. Frankfurt is nice too, but it has its violent parts as well, no?


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> Well I guess at the end of the day it all depends on one's personal experience, and like you said its subjective. I can for sure understand how someone could dislike Cairo. It's dusty, polluted, crowded...but for some reason I love it.:lol: And every city has its violence. I think that violence in Cairo and other parts of the Mideast, when it happens, is more extreme. For example the suicide bombings in Sharm El Sheikh. Frankfurt is nice too, but it has its violent parts as well, no?


Does it? Statistically not! Most of the city's crimes are committed at the airport such as smuggling and not respecting immigration laws. But Germany's murder rate was 0.8 per 1,000 inhabitants.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

bakatje said:


> If I could choose between a ticket to Dubai or a ticket to Cairo, I'd choose Cairo! Looks like a really great city in the middle east. This city and Istanbul are on my to-visit list in the middle east, definitely. Great pictures!


I think most conventions say Istanbul is in Europe


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

niroohawaii said:


> I think most conventions say Istanbul is in Europe


Since Istanbul is on 2 continents you can consider it either Europe or Middle East. Both is right.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe a mod could please change the title of this thread to *CAIRO - one of the greatest cities in the world* the original title I chose is obviously too controversial


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Makes Jerusalem look young.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

absolutely love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

greatest city in the world?? Seriously, what have you've been smoking? The world is so great these days, no single city can claim that title. Cairo doesn't even come close to modern city greatness. It's a mothball...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo is really great! :cheers:

Few pics i found in photobucket:








http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa48/srabon_supriya/spaaegypt2006152.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l280/spankthat04/city.jpg









http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/javed_majid/Image04.jpg









http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff359/umashibu/Cairo Tower/Picture064.jpg









http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x82/zane5546/Cairo/IMG_1797.jpg









http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb94/chicbong/CairoCity.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Very nice finds Chris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks alitezar  ^^


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Cartel, what amazing pics of my beloved city you have there. And honestly every post you have posted in this thread I agree 200%, hec, i think i have the exact same cairo ideology you do!! Exactly!!!! 

Anyway I hope to see you in the projects and constuction forum posting some egyptian projects, cause we reallllyy need some help there

:cheers: Cheers man , you're the best! 

And as for those ppl who have nothing to say but bad things, go do it somewhere else, especially *CasaMor* who wrote the same post twice just to demote something he is jealous of :weird:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few pics:








http://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq148/Skanck_photos/Egipto Magico 2008/Cairo_I.jpg









http://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq148/Skanck_photos/Egipto Magico 2008/Cairo_III.jpg









http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c225/akbersaeed/cairo.jpg









http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f211/lilballer3031/cairo.jpg


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

These two are nice buildings:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice buildings  ^^


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ Those 2 building include a mall, residences, Fairmont 5* Hotel, and offices. It is the head office of Orascom Construction one of Africa's largest companies. 

I posted a construction thread on it :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=711662


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Even though the city looks good in the photos
it is very polluted, there are a lot of slums and 
there is a great level of lawlessness and police brutality
so for all those reasons i would not go on holiday there.

lovely photos though


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Even though the city looks good in the photos
> it is very polluted, there are a lot of slums and
> there is a great level of lawlessness and police brutality
> so for all those reasons i would not go on holiday there.
> ...


You're pretty close minded hno:

I'm sorry but, Millions of people visit every year your just the odd one out


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

egypt69 said:


> You're pretty close minded hno:
> 
> I'm sorry but, Millions of people visit every year your just the odd one out


I am not closed minded. I do not visit countries which oppress homosexuals. Simple as that.


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> I am not closed minded. I do not visit countries which oppress homosexuals. Simple as that.


As you wish.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Even though the city looks good in the photos
> it is very polluted, there are a lot of slums and
> there is a great level of lawlessness and police brutality
> so for all those reasons i would not go on holiday there.


Cairo is one of the most visited places in the world.
Very nice also


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

I really like the pictures, seems to be a very interesting city. Nevertheless I' ll stay in NYC  (for many reasons...)!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo seems to be a very interesting city indeed


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

egypt 69 I love to travel and cairo is a place I will love to go next !! I love cultures and different religions and styles and cities and so on 
I can not wait to go there !!


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> egypt 69 I love to travel and cairo is a place I will love to go next !! I love cultures and different religions and styles and cities and so on
> I can not wait to go there !!


You are welcome here anytime bro kay:


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG I so wanna go to Cairo, these pics are lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo panoramic view:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/muratgermen/2416030210/


----------



## chankuholokhanki (Oct 31, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> I am not closed minded. I do not visit countries which oppress homosexuals. Simple as that.


Are you a ****** yourself?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Do not disrespect anyone. You can get banned by what u are saying?
Very rude comment hno:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

chankuholokhanki said:


> Are you a ****** yourself?


hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hno: ^^
Post some pics folks


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> hno: ^^
> Post some pics folks


I thought this was a pivate thread, so I can post pics??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
Post some pics of this beautifyl city...


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

egypt69 said:


> You are welcome here anytime bro kay:


thanks !! my only problem right now is MONEY ! but once I am in better financial situation I will go visit


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely pics..


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics egypt69


----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

cairo its incredible with theirs pyramids but its a ugly city...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks @Phevos with 23 C is not too hot, its okay 

Cairo is not a ugly city, instead its beautiful


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

cairo is a great cultural center some day I will vist this unique and awsome historic region


----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

You are all welcome, just tell me before


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077302928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077301680/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077300024/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3077295712/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3076465947/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2136812711/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2137594874/


----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

so ugly place to live...so much dust and sand


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

helee said:


> so ugly place to live...so much dust and sand


Wow you're so honest and straight. Gone were the days when people actually cared of being polite.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


]

Very nice pix Chris


----------



## K.Starosadecky (Dec 7, 2008)

...amazing city...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Joe_centennial said:


> Wow you're so honest and straight. Gone were the days when people actually cared of being polite.


that's his opinion, whats wrong with u..?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos @K.Starosadecky 

btw thanks alitezar :cheers1:


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

tonyboy said:


> yes..it was so hot..my flip flop shoeware got burnt...hno:..*temp was 102 degrees *when i was there..:nuts:


wow, you better wear shoes to stand the heat 

Cairo is nice - ancient, historical and modern city, rolled into one.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





helee said:


> so ugly place to live...so much dust and sand





Joe_centennial said:


> Wow you're so honest and straight. Gone were the days when people actually cared of being polite.





Deanb said:


> that's his opinion, whats wrong with u..?


I also don't agree generalizing the city of Cairo as "ugly"...I wish helee would check first the city and see it. Yes, I may agree that some parts of the city need improvement but labeling the whole city as ugly, too much dust and sand is inappropriate.

The pictures above posted by christos are awesome, beautiful.


----------



## K.Starosadecky (Dec 7, 2008)

Cairo - Giza


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

I love Egypt But, why the Cairo builidings are so dark?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

It has alot to do with the sandstorms Cairo gets every year, a whole bunch of dust and sand blankets the city, doesn't seem to leave I guess. I know it looks like it from a distance but not every building in town is BROWN!


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

RonnieR said:


> *I also don't agree generalizing the city of Cairo as "ugly"...I wish helee would check first the city and see it. Yes, I may agree that some parts of the city need improvement but labeling the whole city as ugly, too much dust and sand is inappropriate.*
> 
> *The pictures above posted by christos are awesome, beautiful*.


^^ a very nice politically correct comment...*ronnie*....:cheers: i wholeheartedly agree with you there.... beauty is...after all... in the eyes of the beholder..

visiting cairo was an extremely educational experience for me..the pyramids, antiquities and the museum..i never saw the ugliness.. on the contrary... i revelled in the rich egyptian history of its people, culture, etc..:banana:


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

RonnieR said:


> wow, you *better wear shoes to stand the heat*
> 
> Cairo is nice - ancient, historical and modern city, rolled into one.


oh yes indeed, *ronnie*..i learned the hard way...never more hno: would i do that..









so when i went to ride another camel in jerusalem..







..i *wore shoes*..:banana:


by the way the camels in cairo had more colorful costumes...no offense to the israelis.. :cheers:.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ cool, my plan is to visit this city someday...soon...


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

i have been in cairo for 4years and i don't like the city(don't know why)..but great pics.


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks  Ill add some later


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ We need new photos here indeed


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

*Egyptian Museum*


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I love to visit Cario and this museum.


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/julian2000/3670503820/


Whoa, Very interesting buildings. It's interesting how these buildings end up looking like this.


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Cairo is really intereting when being a huge metropolis of 15 millions people
But it's pretty dirty out there, there is dust but it's just like other countries in africa having desert, and a great lack of modernity not to mention driving.
Anyway and in counterparts of all negatif aspects, egypt remains very interesting because of its historical monuments. So the prices, that are good... moroccans go to more and more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some photos about Cairo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/badrsafadi/3912508257/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3899943829/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3906478851/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timmytrance/3881923758/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timmytrance/3881131039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timmytrance/3881117511/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timmytrance/3881916148/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice. what is this complex above? thanks


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

its american university in cairo


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

midotoria said:


>


Well, it doesn't get any better than this! 

Greatest monuments in the world IMHO. Nothing compares!  :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread needs more photos i think...


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cairo is a great city , modern but wow :There's so much people there


----------



## sudanitamam1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Egypt hosted a great opening ceremony for FIFA U20 worldcup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also nice photo too:


>


Look all those different money down there...


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Lovely city, great history


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I will post few more photos soon about Cairo


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

i love cairo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Today's banner is really great


>


Dont you think?


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

All images by Fouad GM


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Great city !! tnx for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo at Night by tylerhuffmann, on Flickr


Cairo by Norhan AB, on Flickr


Tahrir Square at Night by Zadokite, on Flickr


Nile view at Night by rougetete, on Flickr


P1010330 by KareemK, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:...thanks for all the great updates.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Wow, Cairo looks very cosmopolitan, the building looks very classical, and the city looks huge, I'm wondering whats the pop of Cairo from the Egypt data. I hope the new government will turn the Egyptian economy back on tract.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow is a very nice city one of the best of the world 

Rome , Paris , Venice , Madrid , Cairo , London


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A Bit Of Cairo At Night by AhmadHammoud, on Flickr


cairo by night by rlager, on Flickr


Egypt At Night. by Arabeya, on Flickr


Night at Al Azhar St Cairo by bangdha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo in green by Sprengstoff72, on Flickr


Cityscape with pyramid by killkudzu, on Flickr


Nile hour by Arnodil, on Flickr


View from the Citadel by mcilrathf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo at Night by Ash Gupta, on Flickr


Nile Cityscape by worm600, on Flickr


P2099156.jpg by Ash Gupta, on Flickr


Cairo Egypt by garda, on Flickr


Cairo Egypt by garda, on Flickr


View from the Top by khowaga1, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great updates! but cairo have many problem in transportation yet ! i like this problem solved in close future and this city have rail system similar metro
__________________



Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo night scene by Tamer Jallad, on Flickr


Cairo night scene by Tamer Jallad, on Flickr


Cairo night scene by Tamer Jallad, on Flickr


cairo_at_night_3 by beedoOo, on Flickr


cairo_at_night by beedoOo, on Flickr


Another bit of Cairo at night by AhmadHammoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City by mike matthews, on Flickr


Day in Cairo by Arnodil, on Flickr


The Great Pyramid of Giza, Cairo, Egypt by **Anik Messier**, on Flickr


Statue in the City by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


Cairo Egypt by garda, on Flickr


Cairo, Egypt by Jim Shannon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Entrance to the Hanging Church by Mahmoud El-Kholy, on Flickr


Sophia by Mr Armstrong, on Flickr


Cairo skyline, Egypt by Saf' (Safia Osman), on Flickr


the pyramids by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


Downtown - replay by vsbatista, on Flickr


Cairo Skyline by stepsinpairs, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pics! Thanks christos-greece


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is amazing... thanks as always Christos for share great pics!


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the pyramids by Franck Camhi, on Flickr


Guided Tour by robertschrader, on Flickr


Islamic Cairo by irishtravel, on Flickr


Islamic Cairo by irishtravel, on Flickr


Nile boats #2 by arranfrood, on Flickr


Cairo Rooftops by duralict, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo, Egypt, skyline panorama - 2008 by DesertBlooms, on Flickr


Cairo skyline by Alexander Zeverijn, on Flickr


Cairo Skyline by drmerlin, on Flickr


Cairo, Egypt skyline by Downtown Traveler, on Flickr


IMG_4603 by cjh9315, on Flickr


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice beautiful cairo


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Gmg










Photo by Gwendolen










Photo by Beatman


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Love this city....the people, the energy....greetings from Athens!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Highmountains


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Giovanig


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Highmountains


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nile nightscape by Marianne Lea, on Flickr


Untitled by Magalie L'Abbé, on Flickr


view from our window by Magalie L'Abbé, on Flickr


Question: Could somebody please inform me what those structures are used for? /Regards Per-Erik by per spektiv, on Flickr


View from the Citadel by mcilrathf, on Flickr


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

cairo... looks so exotic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its time for new updates:

City Vanish [HDR] by Bakar_88, on Flickr


Cairo Skyline by hiddentravel, on Flickr


Dawn caravans by kinoh, on Flickr


Cairo skyline from the Citadel by discopalace, on Flickr


Cairo in green by Sprengstoff72, on Flickr


Citadel al Saladin, Cairo by irishtravel, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl (Jun 10, 2009)

Cairo has something special. I lived there from january till june 2009. Some aspects of Cairo I love and others I hate. Can be very chaotic and messy in some places. I also don't like the concrete soviet buildings. But I do like some places near the nile, the Nile city towers and I love azhar parc and the people that I got to know there. (I used to live in Shari3 libnaan). It has something, but I love the city centre of Damascus much more.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Its time for new updates:
> 
> City Vanish [HDR] by Bakar_88, on Flickr
> 
> ...


^^

Breathtaking Cairo! Always wanna visit this Great City!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible Cairo, .....:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

View_from_Cairo_Tower_31march2007 by eldivino78, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cairo 10 by -Nolly-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo from the Citadel by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr


Giza pyramids over Cairo by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr


Cairo Street-HDR by esmithiii2003, on Flickr


Cairo at Night by Ash Gupta, on Flickr


Nile nightscape by Marianne Lea, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks everyone for fantastic photos of beautiful Cairo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo, Nile, Night Skyline 2 by Duke Islamic Studies Center, on Flickr


Cairo Nile, Night Skyline by Duke Islamic Studies Center, on Flickr


Pic1 by Muhamed abubakr, on Flickr


River Nile at night by ahmed el-Kilani®, on Flickr


River Nile at night by ahmed el-Kilani®, on Flickr


Cairo at night by nfleming, on Flickr


Cairo @ night.. by Anaguibia, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing and historical city in Egypt.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

One of the most great capitals in the world
Fascinante capital del mundo antiguo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nina-9710 by Neenah, on Flickr


Egypt . Cairo : aerial view of al kahira, the North CEMETERY, the al Azhar park and historic Cairo, view from the minaret of Muhammad Ali mosque, on the citadel. Cairo by setboun photos, on Flickr


Egypt . Cairo : Qalawun complex. minarets of An Nasr and Qalawun in the old islamic city, . in Al Mu'izz street . view from the minaret of the madrasa of As Zahir BARQUQ mosque Cairo - Egypt by setboun photos, on Flickr


Cairo by svimes, on Flickr


Egypt. Cairo - Al azhar mosque and in the background Muhammad Ali mosque and citadel. In old islamic Cairo Cairo by setboun photos, on Flickr


Cairo Skyline Day 2 by Duke Islamic Studies Center, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/50/138362480_e83218a9b5_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7270/7134613881_9c5cc86584_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/6988530208_468a132e5c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3277/2577489237_292cffe8b3_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7175/6744919615_af3468d827_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2029/2226870487_5b9c168d1c_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5010/5332689147_7e6718bf22_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/132/339398255_6cca01153b_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3102/2505450307_10d2046d01_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3190/2506281142_b4ff03ed42_o.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7145/6578308703_9be699c084_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3608/3417023247_b0b513e625_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6578327887_802f117b65_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6578336031_6de9974490_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7030/6578304261_381d7e0db5_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6578340039_cab62b6479_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3216/2910890499_82880175bd_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3570/3421039495_d0b789ac00_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3104/2558779571_6c6d8d5385_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3362/3272269094_420f556457_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2743/4321845465_c6d4e63471_o.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3357/3573668179_5a8f6a92f3_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3604/3574455168_75a486631f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3650/3573619159_4269dc40a4_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3589/3778759545_ff27d93ac1_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2588/4171643440_1af73b4561_o.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/136/375394943_c7a16054f5_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2180/2412150980_8dc14c227f_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5008/5310607884_52f0e450aa_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3081/3234553280_d9ea7a2794_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/84/230396807_9b48741f5b_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7127/7749052686_0b775caea2_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4056/4245444584_24ee8e96d3_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/235/522211974_75a45b11b7_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2119/2470501708_3ef6892115_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 1 by egyptiansidekick, on Flickr


Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 4 by egyptiansidekick, on Flickr


Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 2 by egyptiansidekick, on Flickr


Islamic Cairo [HDR + Panorama] by Bakar_88, on Flickr


Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 3 by egyptiansidekick, on Flickr


Cairo, Egypt by lutfi_hussein, on Flickr


Cairo, the city that never sleeps by Sherif Grace, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3558/3365523657_bb59079586_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3614/3366336872_dbaac8b349_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8553592292_c8023d1ae7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4039/4507860930_1297cccf95_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/45/179046521_1d8a6f214d_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6442084223_e8c8c3977e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3151/2829682377_808e05897c_o.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5063/5654250652_bb0d75f124_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3184/3008091498_d944c19ffb_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/8790616262_089a578485_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/29/93582469_75a4481686_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4094/4752828320_07de82805f_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6788685979_e50b4d1e65_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3647/3492169843_3ff3b3a14e_o.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3246/2969127447_dd27fd4a1a_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2603/4005516054_2973c2c168_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1064/1411266973_42f2023ddf_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/187/401772464_56e284a8b7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3142/3067729651_cab084a144_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4073/4795569102_8b4daab183_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4134/4738340889_2fd16752f8_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/184/449899548_a7820ad9d0_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3768/10205659065_bd95833483_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8124/10205704996_557b8c047b_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5447/10205577054_b20ba3cc5a_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2752/4083509741_2f856f7c8c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8399/10184575873_7888100d41_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/157/416697754_2f79c6dba8_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3233/3000314643_75d08ec8be_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2364/1809994647_36b8391b99_o.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2152/1809995327_ba4dea558f_o.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/84/240818110_7484dd13c3_o.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2082/1860041521_bfae8e8702_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2421/3966452840_456106aa4b_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5209/5223688931_cce9d66e56_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3517/3966438944_526784e1ca_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2566/3966459978_8284d3cdf3_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5289/5350393052_62d7d6b3a1_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3520/4063204452_d7d60abc54_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night lights by KaterinaRa, on Flickr

Sunset by KaterinaRa, on Flickr

Cairo by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr

Downtown Cairo by Sound Quality, on Flickr

Cairo, Egypt by marray, on Flickr

Blue Cairo by mbrombaly, on Flickr

Cairo City by mbrombaly, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Cairo, Egypt by magisstra, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Cairo by Khalid M.Mohy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3846 Canon EOS 5D Mark II EF 70-200mm f_2.8L IS II USM f_11 1_90 ISO50 @ 200mm by vlogdozack, on Flickr

View from a felucca by rosie.edge, on Flickr

Cairo-Nile-Boat-6 by natashapadgitt, on Flickr

View from Marriott, Cairo by TimLips, on Flickr

1312032851_Cairo-Night-View by amirbgs1, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by rachidH, on Flickr

Night lights by KaterinaRa, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Medieval Cairo :heart:


Cairo Old Market by l plater, on Flickr


Mosque .... by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Back to old Cairo by Мaistora, on Flickr


One of 1001 by Мaistora, on Flickr


Spritual by Marwa Morgan, on Flickr


Cairo - Le Caire - Al Qahira - القاهرة by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Mosque in Old Cairo by Мaistora, on Flickr


Columns and Arches by Swamibu, on Flickr


Beautifully Decorated Nave by l plater, on Flickr


Old Cairo #2 by Alfy's, on Flickr


Cairo - Qalawun Complex by WilliamSitu, on Flickr


A door, old Cairo by Motaz Sonbol, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cairo rocked the dark ages..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cairo Dance Of Lights









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/7101564491_0e412861c0_b.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo 14-10-2007 22-32-39 2560x1920 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr

Cairo-Nile-Boat-6 by natashapadgitt, on Flickr

View from a felucca by rosie.edge, on Flickr

City silhouette by Mamoudinijad, on Flickr

Sunset by KaterinaRa, on Flickr

Alemam Alhosien Square by nasrmansour703, on Flickr

RT @cnnarabic" رأي.. لماذا تحتاج مصر إلى مجتمع مدني؟: حبس البعض أنفاسه انتظارا للإجراءات التى ستتخذ... http://slm.wgn.sa/1wIH3iA "#AdsDEVEL by AlSalamantyNews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its time for some updates... :|


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Standing Over Giza by Michael Washington, on Flickr

~Cairo Deep~ by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Cairo, Nile at dusk by Adam, on Flickr

Cairo cityscape by JNP2014, on Flickr

sunset time by Katerina Raed, on Flickr

Night lights by Katerina Raed, on Flickr

Sunset by Katerina Raed, on Flickr


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Such an ancient and beautiful city that deserves more attention.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 3 by Egyptian Sidekick, on Flickr

Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 1 by Egyptian Sidekick, on Flickr

Man with a View by Evelyn Hill, on Flickr

Cairo Souq. Egypt by santiago sanz romero, on Flickr

Full moon over Al Azhar Mosque. Cairo. Egypt by santiago sanz romero, on Flickr

Cairo Souq. EGYPT by santiago sanz romero, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo Nightscape by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Cairo Cityscape by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Sunset over Cairo by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Cairo by Mohamed Essa, on Flickr

~Cairo Deep~ by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Egyptian Sidekick Cairo Cityscape 4 by Egyptian Sidekick, on Flickr

Cairo by Night by Greg Raiten, on Flickr


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome photos Christos!  And you used one of mine (the colourful boats on the Nile)  A real honour ;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown by Nagat El-Kahky, on Flickr

Downtown by Nagat El-Kahky, on Flickr

Cairo VIII: lights at Mustafa Kemal Square by Thorsten Reiprich, on Flickr

Downtown Cairo by Ali Sabry, on Flickr

Downtown Cairo by Zeinab Mohamed, on Flickr

downtown,Cairo,Egypt Taken and edited by Amr Gamal by Amr Gamal, on Flickr

Camel Rider in Cairo by PanAmerican09, on Flickr

Delivery boy by Marc Röhlig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo Nightscape by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

~Cairo Deep~ by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Cairo from Above by Mohamed Essa, on Flickr

Cairo Cityscape by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Cairo by Mohamed Essa, on Flickr

Aerial view of Cairo by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Night lights by Katerina Raed, on Flickr

Downtown Cairo by Michael Washington, on Flickr

Old is Gold. by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Edit


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5305/5805577185_16eba90b5f_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/175/482998225_f4ed8724a1_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4398/36200386913_7c9414beb5_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3858/14963498260_973b13b74a_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6040/6265081019_1a09a222ee_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8054/8122716937_eea0b16a15_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7508/15875595367_339c3ed636_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/218/483005381_04fae4cd77_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5098/5421582488_0f9515fd1a_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2764/4322794030_3cd318e659_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/159/371833617_44f569a1e5_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7011/6509594379_8a8f7c5251_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2406/4508283265_a528a71713_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1533/24438279021_652bcefa7d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7006/6509588413_7c478d1554_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2081/4508281283_49ccbfa83b_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2390/4508924970_5d2f15cf2e_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3130/2456598728_f492985503_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2100/2469677841_5a41b48c14_o.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5017/5430915294_51df58c260_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4049/4508886096_c0613f97e0_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2106/4508244755_c2c75580cf_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/136/375394943_c7a16054f5_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1629/26520009095_9d13b24ac4_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4040/4508885064_f7a658eb31_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3690/32803746026_42f608c385_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7030/6578304261_381d7e0db5_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3604/3574455168_75a486631f_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3190/2506281142_b4ff03ed42_o.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/123/339395877_d18b683aec_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/131/339405778_351b19f66b_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/153/339411228_1e7830539d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7028/6578327887_802f117b65_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2040/2186786961_614afef7ca_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3408/3574453388_e913945b18_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/222/470499043_d3eed50c19_o.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/142/343953716_1020cc6a23_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/480/32139196182_af6ae0cab1_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8043/8448055455_1f11753db5_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/137/353969731_517e8705ea_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2766/4244921023_588ee99293_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5182/5731594484_3757d59bef_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2511/5731587738_d8eb4d75ff_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8126/8660275592_c687eb9de6_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6061/6144325079_37641d5076_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3416/3451120740_4d5c3fbe6a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5295/5456040102_53930e33ef_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8110/8659880821_065e23b33d_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3039/2499246639_4dd2a0519c_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Egyptians celebrate the national football's team qualification to the world cup in Mokattam, Cairo by Haleem Elsha'rani, on Flickr

Saoud-P02-1 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr

Saoud-P03-1 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr

Saoud-D-30 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr

Saoud-D-10 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr

Egypt | Cairo At Night by Ahmed Fawzi, on Flickr

Downtown Cairo by ASaber91, on Flickr

night by ahmed shaker, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4543/38865313462_3e803792ce_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4526/38865295182_1285bb5a51_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4544/38180178244_881790e8b4_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4556/38180161004_22bede8737_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4550/38180180874_954a3ec8aa_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4579/27119243689_6175712d1f_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4552/38865430372_bdd3bb3161_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4527/27119239669_9a8bbb574e_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4564/38865290612_806f46e26d_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4554/38895706941_e79ab46cb3_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4521/38008985465_7bf224ccc8_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4574/38895717531_89ff65f3ed_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4565/38180192854_a21838ebe6_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4554/38008971725_ea0eb85a9b_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4556/38865780662_d9916998a5_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4537/27119256919_69daaf808f_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4528/38180172704_8a8089a2a1_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4552/38008962205_a57cba6c37_h.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4579/38895716561_767e0d365b_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4551/38895721841_b1cf65ea22_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4583/25024182958_a080b5b380_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4537/24030907717_7619141839_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4543/27119245869_5a5829e0c6_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4579/38008978965_74f2d127cb_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4555/38895682871_8113f5b4e1_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4540/38865288372_32343a1f3d_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4537/38865293592_a084740de3_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4583/27119263319_8cda033d56_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4563/38009003835_8a9f478dbd_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4567/25024177478_6565a5d4b7_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4533/38008963385_f686a4b29d_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4575/38180202524_f670dea12b_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4578/38895732761_028e007f91_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Edit


----------

